

Ask NH: Why aren't you an organ donor? - latch

On average, eighteen people die every day because the organ they required was not available.
======
discard_account
People have festered a general level of hostility in my psyche that is only
overcome by personal attachment. I'd be willing to give my organs to someone I
cared about, but not to just anyone who needs them. I actually plan on being
subjected to sky burial (i.e. fed to vultures) after I die, so that someone
can get some use out of my corpse. I am more comfortable being generous to
vultures I don't know than people I don't know.

------
SageRaven
If I had a guarantee that nobody else would profit due to my donations
(insurance, doctors, hospitals), then I'd donate. If everybody else donates in
conjunction with my donation, then the system would be worth buying into.
Until then, I will not be party to the broken US health care system.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Just thinking about the question with my nit-picking-bastard hat on,
technically you're not actually a donor until you donate something. Until that
point you're a _potential_ donor, or an _intended_ donor, or somesuch.

From that point of view I am a potential donor.

------
pdelgallego
In Spain, everybody is an Organ Donor. If you want to keep them, them you
should sign up in the non organ donors list.

------
nfnaaron
It's on my DL. You're all (all 6B of you) welcome to all my parts, once I'm
done with them.

